# Raleigh Modern Arnis Seminar



## Guro Harold (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks again Kaith!

Attention again everyone:

Three Day Modern Arnis Seminar:
Sponsored by IMAF, INC and Triangle Kung-Fu Arnis Academy 
Raleigh, NC
March 29th, 30th, and 31st, 2002

For more information please view PDF attachment, or visit www.kungfuarnis.com or www.modernarnis.net.

Everyone is welcome!!! We love to train, share ideas, and techniques at our school.  I even still remember a few classic Renegade knife techniques from one of his visits down here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2001)

[ mod note ]
Split off from thread Modern Arnis News.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 17, 2001)

Kaith,

Ha, ha, very funny!!!:erg: How come you didn't select  Like in WMAA seminars?

Peace,

Palusut


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2001)

Whoops.... my-bad.  missed the main icon...changed it. 

Sorry bout that.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 2, 2002)

The Raleigh, NC Modern Arnis Seminar date has changed to:

March 15th, 16th, and 17th.

Please refer to www.kungfuarnis.com for more information.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 3, 2002)

Tell David that I wish him good luck on his event.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 5, 2002)

Hi Renegade,

Sure will.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------

